# Peacock Bass(wild caught 4 barred)



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Hello just taking a few photos before moving them in the next few day hope yo like it! I was doing a resarch and informations said that PR p-bass are Temesis and in the other said ocellaris but i don't think so i go more with monoculus but check ith has 4 barred and has an elongated body.Your thoughts???Hybrid or Cichla puertoculus?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Those are way Cool








I love the color and shape of those specimen







....
Awesome shots


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Might want to PM BScott. Not my area of expertise but he's done a bit of research and has a good TFH article on them. Healthy looking fish!


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

thanks!







i would try to get a couple more soon.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

best looking peacocks ive seen in a while.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

nice peacocks


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

SerraNBAPygo said:


> best looking peacocks ive seen in a while.


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

LoL...


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

Peacock said:


> SerraNBAPygo said:
> 
> 
> > best looking peacocks ive seen in a while.
> ...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

TormenT said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > SerraNBAPygo said:
> ...


 how is he owned???


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

thePACK said:


> TormenT said:
> 
> 
> > Peacock said:
> ...


 peacocks mad cause serraNBApygo said it was the best peacock hes seen in awhile......... peacock always shows picks of his kickass bass


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Peacock needs a lot of attention


----------

